# Headlights and Taillights '99 Altima



## uhohpuertorico (May 17, 2006)

Can I get the SE model taillights to fit into the GXE?
Can the 2000/2001 headlights fit into my '99?

Thanks. 

P.S. Are there any filters for cheap out there that I can use to up my HP? I'm looking for some more pep.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

uhohpuertorico said:


> Can I get the SE model taillights to fit into the GXE?
> Can the 2000/2001 headlights fit into my '99?
> 
> Thanks.
> ...



SE taillights should be no different than GXE taillights. If there is a difference then chances are you are looking at a different model year.

Headlights... i'm not 100% sure

Filters....cheap.... bad move. there is a very good reason they put a filter there and replacing it with a unit that will up the air flow but is cheap is not a good idea. Your best bet is to stay with the real brands (IE: KNN, Fram Air Hog, Accel Kool Shot, etc etc). If you put something less than them in you are running the risk of doing damage to internals by sucking some something bad. Just my 2C but I'd spring for the extra cash rather than risk something.

Darktide


----------



## makavelimel (Jan 26, 2006)

I have a 98 altima and i switch the headlights from the 01 model and it fits. the only problem is that you the signal light will not work unless you bridge the connections., since the wires are different..


----------



## uhohpuertorico (May 17, 2006)

makavelimel said:


> I have a 98 altima and i switch the headlights from the 01 model and it fits. the only problem is that you the signal light will not work unless you bridge the connections., since the wires are different..


How would I bridge the connections? I am a moron to stuff like this. Consider me a girl when it comes to cars.


----------



## makavelimel (Jan 26, 2006)

*i have a post*



uhohpuertorico said:


> How would I bridge the connections? I am a moron to stuff like this. Consider me a girl when it comes to cars.


Hey, I have a another post title 2001 Altima Headlight Setup explaining how i did it.. check it out.. and if you have any question send me a message


----------

